# Quail and more Quail



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Remember the query I sent out about buying some of some guy's quail? Well, somehow I came home with everything he had. Something over 50.

I was very disturbed to discover that one by two wire will not hold small quail in. As fast I as I'd catch them more would get out. Went and got a big cage and of course it's one by two wire. Wrapped it in fiberglass screen to keep the little farts in. 

As soon as the sweat quits rolling I need to go out and add more security.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Pictures, we want pictures. So funny, been there, chasing escaped quail.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not funny. Not from this side. I'm on my second bandanna mopping sweat. It's not something I should be doing. 

Tomorrow for pics. Maybe. I have to rethink the cage situation.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Not funny. Not from this side. I'm on my second bandanna mopping sweat. It's not something I should be doing.
> 
> Tomorrow for pics. Maybe. I have to rethink the cage situation.


*Sorry, I know how frustrating it can be at the time. Over 50? And I was feeling guilty for buying 5.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think I know what I'm going to do. I have hardware cloth. I'm going to create a giant round pen in the quail pen. I'll just zip tie it closed. 

Yeh, not sure what I was thinking. Not even sure if I was thinking. I have created a mess for myself at a bad time. ugh


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Zip ties are life savers; I have many sizes and colors at all times; just wish they'd last outside better instead of having to be replaced. Bad time...I wish there were something I could do to help.*


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*I really hate that ALL posts don't come through to my email on the threads I'm watching. Robin-Do you know how I could update my old e account? Possibly that would fix the post problem for me.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What old E account? Email? That shouldn't have anything to do with your updates. It's a forum thing. If you're following the topic you should get a notice as long as you want to receive an email. If the forum software is being hinky or slow, you may not get a notice rapid fire. I've seen that quite a bit. 

I don't so I have all of mine but the PMs turned off.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

danathome said:


> *Zip ties are life savers; I have many sizes and colors at all times; just wish they'd last outside better instead of having to be replaced. Bad time...I wish there were something I could do to help.*


LOL If I was thinking I'd be just fine. Wouldn't need any help. But dang it. They're quail. I like quail a bunch.

I've got lots of sizes too. I'm finding I have a tendency to use certain sizes more and should keep more of those sizes on hand.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

What old E account? Email?*YES* That shouldn't have anything to do with your updates. It's a forum thing. If you're following the topic you should get a notice as long as you want to receive an email*. I don't, only the one following my post*. If the forum software is being hinky or slow, you may not get a notice rapid fire. I've seen that quite a bit. *My email account is a twenty year old format which may not be compatible with the newer formats.*

I don't so I have all of mine but the PMs turned off.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nope, it's not your email. There are times I don't see a notice for a PM until hours after I've already responded to it and my email isn't that old.

And sometimes they don't come through at all.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, there's a few of them. Of course there's tons more but they don't stay still long. 

I thought one was dead yesterday, laying on its side with the legs extended. Goofy thing was taking a break.

This morning was interesting, as I was getting the Guineas' day started I heard a quail cry in the woods behind the Guinea pen. Once I got them done, I walked back there and after a few minutes saw it running from me. It might have been out there all night with all the escaping that had been going on.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> OK, there's a few of them. Of course there's tons more but they don't stay still long.
> 
> I thought one was dead yesterday, laying on its side with the legs extended. Goofy thing was taking a break.
> 
> This morning was interesting, as I was getting the Guineas' day started I heard a quail cry in the woods behind the Guinea pen. Once I got them done, I walked back there and after a few minutes saw it running from me. It might have been out there all night with all the escaping that had been going on.


*Quail chicks are among the cutest... If the escapee can hear those in the pen, you may be able to catch it. Good luck. How many different colors did you get?*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL Heck, if I know how many colors. I'm so hoping those two are not A&M whites. I've heard they can be aggressive. I just know they're stinking cute. My others were pretty much full grown when I got them. 

I did catch the little one. It's in with the others. And it was little. I'm seeing size discrepancies yet they were all supposed to be hatched at the same time.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, they know what mealworms are now. I gave them some the first day and those disappeared. I gave them more yesterday and those disappeared. I gave them two big hand fulls and it was on. 

I also had to expand their round pen. Who knew 50 tiny little quail actually needed so much room?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Even with my five, they've grown so fast I'll soon need to give them a bigger pen.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's good to learn. Since I didn't have them at this size before at least I know I'll be able to removed the round pen pretty quickly. 

The adults are curious about them. 

Oh, you asked about colors. I think I see some pied in there. From there I'm totally lost. Some are probably Pharaohs.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> That's good to learn. Since I didn't have them at this size before at least I know I'll be able to removed the round pen pretty quickly.
> 
> The adults are curious about them.
> 
> ...


*
Then it will be wait and see; that's rather fun to wait and see what develops.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, and you all can tell me what color they are.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Same with my chickens they all insist on squeezing out and roaming around my field, I even sometimes catch them wondering around my 7 acre field where my horses are and my horses almost stomped them today and I don't know what to do. I can't keep them in my 110 degree coop they would die from heat. They usually go back in because they get jealous but still they're life is in danger. my leghorns are the worst they're so thin they squeeze right out, and it's driving me crazy...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Actually the chickens are probably safe with the horses as long as the horses know what they are. The horses would keep other predators away.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*I have to get busy and set up a bigger quail pen tomorrow-high and dry-on top of the pigeon loft. They should be safe from flooding water there. They're getting too big to be bathroom fixtures.*


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Actually the chickens are probably safe with the horses as long as the horses know what they are. The horses would keep other predators away.


Horses generally do okay with chickens. Right now I have an Opossum family in the barn soffit and they need to go.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, lighthearted morning. I let the baby quail out of their round pen yesterday. When they heard my voice this morning a whole bunch of them came running to the door. Negative thing? A whole bunch of them ran to the door. They surprised me by stepping back when I stepped in.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I would think that a positive thing. In their eyes you are huge! Pretty natural for them to back off.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Getting them this young has been a bonus. They accept me, don't freak out when I come in like my others did when I first got them. Now I have to watch where I step because there's always at least one at my feet.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Raising them from the start is always the way to go when possible- as close to it as possible anyway. Jmo. 
You know how my birds are. I know quail are odd but hey, I’d imagine it’s a similar idea. That’s so cool these love and accept your though!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Getting them this young has been a bonus. They accept me, don't freak out when I come in like my others did when I first got them. Now I have to watch where I step because there's always at least one at my feet.


*I much prefer them calm and tame; a great deal more enjoyable. I'm moving my five out to the deck today. But first I have to do something with some serama cockerels that were never picked up as they are in the cage I want to have for the quail. Just bugs my butt when people insist they want something and then never show up.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Happened a lot to me too. I just got over and relisted. But I had the space to allow for it to happen, they weren't hanging out in my bathroom.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Overmountain1 said:


> Raising them from the start is always the way to go when possible- as close to it as possible anyway. Jmo.
> You know how my birds are. I know quail are odd but hey, I’d imagine it’s a similar idea. That’s so cool these love and accept your though!


I've had them a couple of years now but I still consider myself a newbie and learning. The age thing is a big bonus for tameness.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Cuteness factor continues. Last night I walked up to the pen just to check on everyone. Babies were against the outside wire hunkered down, when they heard my footsteps they began to run to the back. Until I told them I was sorry I disturbed them and they all came running back.

I need to try not saying anything first thing in the morning. They crowd the door, one baby got out. Handed out treats got baby back in but then it tried to follow me back out again. Like I said, cuteness factor.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

And it’s just so darn hard to say no/turn away when they’re being sweet to you like that! How cute.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Overmountain1 said:


> And it’s just so darn hard to say no/turn away when they’re being sweet to you like that! How cute.


Isn't it though. I need to quit putting mealworms between my feet. Now they see my shoes and are looking for treats.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Isn't it though. I need to quit putting mealworms between my feet. Now they see my shoes and are looking for treats.


Ha Ha, that sounds like around here!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Getting them this young has been a hoot. They hear or see me outside of their pen and a whole bunch of them head to where I am. I almost think I could let the little buggers out and they'd stay close.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Getting them this young has been a hoot. They hear or see me outside of their pen and a whole bunch of them head to where I am. I almost think I could let the little buggers out and they'd stay close.


Except they'll be gone fairly quickly. It's happened twice with my hand raised batches.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

As much as I'd like to I won't do it. I'd be heartbroken to lose the little stinkers. 

There is a real problem in the morning though. They all crowd the door waiting for me to bring their stuff. Can you imagine trying to push 50 tiny little bodies out of the way trying to keep them in and not stepping on them? I might have to put a fence up to keep them away from the door.

They don't crowd it at any other time, just that first morning feeding.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> As much as I'd like to I won't do it. I'd be heartbroken to lose the little stinkers.
> 
> There is a real problem in the morning though. They all crowd the door waiting for me to bring their stuff. Can you imagine trying to push 50 tiny little bodies out of the way trying to keep them in and not stepping on them? I might have to put a fence up to keep them away from the door.
> 
> They don't crowd it at any other time, just that first morning feeding.


*Can you put a door at the pen's top? That's what I do with a my small birds so they don't get out when I feed them.

My five look to be nearly full size. I haven't heard any crowing yet. Hopefully I have both sexes, but with only five... Robin-wouldn't it be a hoot if you had 57 males and I have 5 hens?*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They're in a dog pen so no door to be added. I did put a short fence at a 45 degree angle, they can't get to the door now and I can step over it easily.

Please, don't say that. With such a mixed flock I won't know who's who. I know how to sex pharaohs but there are not many of those.

My adult boy isn't crowing but he sure is busy with the girls. He doesn't know what the heck he's doing so he's just aggravating them. I've wondered if all the babies have him getting busy.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> They're in a dog pen so no door to be added. I did put a short fence at a 45 degree angle, they can't get to the door now and I can step over it easily.
> 
> Please, don't say that. With such a mixed flock I won't know who's who. I know how to sex pharaohs but there are not many of those.
> 
> My adult boy isn't crowing but he sure is busy with the girls. He doesn't know what the heck he's doing so he's just aggravating them. I've wondered if all the babies have him getting busy.


* Sexing cortunix is pretty easy; even the odd colors. Crowing of course, but as you know all males don't crow a lot-others never shut up.*

*When the quail are in breeding condition the male's vent gets a large swelling mass at the vent (can't miss it) and when it's lightly squeezed it releases a foam like substance (semen/sperm). I know of no other bird specie that does this. So when the hens start to lay eggs it would be easy to determine who the males are. I'm foggy on this, Robin, but if I remember correctly the females are usually a bit bigger than the males. Going by size I have two males and three females. The size difference is slight so it is not absolute as to sex; just an indication. In a couple weeks I'll find out if I'm right.

All our dog pens (we have several) are used with the birds. Only when a dog has terribly misbehaved are they given a time-out in the dog run.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I didn't know that about size. I'll watch when I'm out there again to see if I can detect any difference in size. The Pharaohs have a rust colored chest where the females don't. So you don't pick them up to find out.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I didn't know that about size. I'll watch when I'm out there again to see if I can detect any difference in size. The Pharaohs have a rust colored chest where the females don't. So you don't pick them up to find out.


*True, but mine are pied and every one has a white chest/breast so I can't use color to figure sex. Throats are white too.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Several of mine are pied, there's at least one that's almost black. I need to see what I have in the different colors out there.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

from google images

*Almost black? Like this one? A tuxedo quail.*


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

The white can vary to almost no white at all.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm going to go look.

I'll take my phone with me and take some pics.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Never mind, I need to charge my phone but I'll go look.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, there's several of them like that in there.

I can't tell you about the male female size differences. They're hunkered down in the heat. I need to put some wet sand in there for them.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*I always liked the looks of the tuxedo quail. The same of the pieds so when I had the chance--now I have them.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They're fancier, like some of those pigeon pics you posted. Although there were a couple of those pigeon the quail could never compete against.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> They're fancier, like some of those pigeon pics you posted. Although there were a couple of those pigeon the quail could never compete against.


*Finally, I have the internet connection again. Good morning Robin.

Whether it be quail or pigeons, etc., I find it fascinating what people have done with selective breeding over numerous years.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

To answer you question about size differences. I can't answer it because I might have mixed sizes with some being jumbos and others not. The girl he was breeding this morning was smaller than him. 

Do young tuxedos have yellow on the their heads? Mine do right now.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Unsure; never had tuxedo quail.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Going out to do pics. Phone is charged. I totally forgot until just now.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

danathome said:


> * Sexing cortunix is pretty easy; even the odd colors. Crowing of course, but as you know all males don't crow a lot-others never shut up.
> 
> When the quail are in breeding condition the male's vent gets a large swelling mass at the vent (can't miss it) and when it's lightly squeezed it releases a foam like substance (semen/sperm). I know of no other bird specie that does this. So when the hens start to lay eggs it would be easy to determine who the males are. I'm foggy on this, Robin, but if I remember correctly the females are usually a bit bigger than the males. Going by size I have two males and three females. The size difference is slight so it is not absolute as to sex; just an indication. In a couple weeks I'll find out if I'm right.
> 
> All our dog pens (we have several) are used with the birds. Only when a dog has terribly misbehaved are they given a time-out in the dog run.*


Thanks for the info Dan!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So the top pic one that has his head twisted to the right. It's beginning to correct so maybe it was a feed issue for it.
You can just barely see the yellow on the head of the black and white babies.
The last is a white bird with two black squares on its head.

Once I'm back to 100% I need to get them all fired up by cleaning their pen. Fun and game with that many birds in there. I've done it with less. Takes me two days because of it but no guesses on how long it will take now.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Pretty. That yellow will turn white. I really like the looks of the tuxedo quail.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I like black and white birds so they are pretty special to me too.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So in less than ten minutes of me placing new and clean sand baths, this is what I found when I went back out with some water.



















The small white one is the one the water was for, I'm going to wet the sand for them to stand in in the heat. Now I just need them to get their little round bodies out of there.

I was worried they couldn't get in the litter pan with its high sides. Obviously I didn't have anything to worry about.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*I moved mine to the deck outside the kitchen patio door. A busy place-pigeons to the right, dogs/puppies to the back and poults to the left, with the quail straight ahead; always something to watch and smile/laugh about. The flock is down five birds that went to new homes today, but eight new poults and two call ducks hatched. Yikes!*


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Your pictures are cute; they're rather like tiny chickens. So far, the quail I bought have stayed calm, docile, and friendly-Way different from the last quail I had.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

danathome said:


> *I moved mine to the deck outside the kitchen patio door. A busy place-pigeons to the right, dogs/puppies to the back and poults to the left, with the quail straight ahead; always something to watch and smile/laugh about. The flock is down five birds that went to new homes today, but eight new poults and two call ducks hatched. Yikes!*


Luckily I don't have to move mine. I don't have anywhere else big enough.

OK, I thought you meant quail but you meant the big flock. 

It's true, when things are going well they bring smiles on a regular basis. I guess that's how I ended up losing my mind and getting these others.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

danathome said:


> *Your pictures are cute; they're rather like tiny chickens. So far, the quail I bought have stayed calm, docile, and friendly-Way different from the last quail I had.*


I've noticed the tiniest ones are the most personable. Not afraid of me. I have to constantly watch my feet because there's usually one there.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

So cute! Love the pics- and that one with the two squares is too much! Crazy the patterns that show up.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Luckily I don't have to move mine. I don't have anywhere else big enough.
> 
> OK, I thought you meant quail but you meant the big flock.
> 
> It's true, when things are going well they bring smiles on a regular basis. I guess that's how I ended up losing my mind and getting these others.


*When these five get old enough to breed I want to set up a pair in their own pen and see if they will brood their eggs. I think you were lucky getting them to brood in a group setting, but it will be something to try some time down the road as I am not positive.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

danathome said:


> *When these five get old enough to breed I want to set up a pair in their own pen and see if they will brood their eggs. I think you were lucky getting them to brood in a group setting, but it will be something to try some time down the road as I am not positive.*


You know I was told that it wouldn't happen. Now I'm wondering it it will happen again. 

But the addition of these babies seems to have the rooster busy, even though I haven't heard him crow in weeks.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> You know I was told that it wouldn't happen. Now I'm wondering it it will happen again.
> 
> But the addition of these babies seems to have the rooster busy, even though I haven't heard him crow in weeks.


*If you wanted to know if he is in breeding condition, he will have that swelling near the vent. If the swelling is not there then the eggs would be infertile.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, from what happened to the other eggs I'd say he's infertile.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Well, from what happened to the other eggs I'd say he's infertile.


*Does seem likely.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I was just standing out there in the rain with the Fedex guy looking at them. I saw a lot of rust colored breasts in the Pharaohs. That could be a problem.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Yes, that would be a problem if they're males and not some weird color mutation. They would need to be kept separate from the hens. Quail are worse than chickens for over breeding, Too many males in one cage doesn't work well either.
A few years back I had too many male quail. It was the only time we butchered birds and ate them. There is so little meat it isn't worthwhile. I'll cross everything again that your seeing a color mutation, which could be since you have such a variety, and not all males. Can you post a picture of them?*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's kind of raining right now. I'll try to catch them later. They were all piled up at the wire when they heard my voice.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*We need rain--already. The hot TN sun dries everything out fast. But I wish it would rain just at night-HA, like that's gonna happen.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We were supposed to get way more than we've gotten so far. I even moved all of my Orchids outside for the beneficial rain. So far it's a bust.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*We've tried orchids a number of times, but with those, my thumb isn't green. Just cloudy here. A pleasant day to work outside. I need to check the weather. If we don't have rain in the forecast for tomorrow I need to water the garden.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Surprisingly they are amazingly easy to care for. That coming from someone who kills philodendrons and ferns. While I was down they suffered quite a bit with me not caring for them. Caring for them is really nothing more than watering once a week. 

Four that I have need it more often but it's not big deal. I use a pump up sprayer and get their air roots and potting mix moist. And they sit on trays isolated from the water I keep in them to keep the humidity higher around them.

The cool nights of Winter is what causes them to bloom.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*And yet, no matter how hard I try, no matter how closely I follow directions, orchids are about the only plant I can't grow. I can keep them alive for months, but in the end, they're dead.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, I did mention I kill philos and ferns. I'd probably kill bonsais too.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Bonsai, depending on the specie and because of the requirements, are very difficult to manage. One slip up and, after years of work, they die.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep, not for me then. At least my Orchids are forgiving. I've had some of them for years.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*I never encourage people to start bonsai unless I know it's something they want to try. There are hardier bonsai, but even those require commitment and patience. It takes many years to grow a bonsai tree unless a person buys one all grown for them. Even so, it still takes skill to keep one alive.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

See you do bonsai and I do orchids. There's balance after all.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I had this one bow tie fern I kept for about 3 years- I gave up the last year and let it go bc the arms were- I’m not exaggerating here- over 8 feet long, some probably closer to 12! It was insane- I have a couple of pictures someplace, of course! But it was shedding EVERYWHERE thanks to stupid spider mites that year too and I got fed up. I’m positive I could do it again. 
But yes. I can do some ferns- there’s the rest of the balance!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Overmountain1 said:


> I had this one bow tie fern I kept for about 3 years- I gave up the last year and let it go bc the arms were- I’m not exaggerating here- over 8 feet long, some probably closer to 12! It was insane- I have a couple of pictures someplace, of course! But it was shedding EVERYWHERE thanks to stupid spider mites that year too and I got fed up. I’m positive I could do it again.
> But yes. I can do some ferns- there’s the rest of the balance!


Unless they're in my flower beds out front I've never had that impressive growth that you had with yours. I gave up after killing just one more.

We all have our weaknesses. I have more than my fair share when it comes to plants.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> You know I was told that it wouldn't happen. Now I'm wondering it it will happen again.
> 
> But the addition of these babies seems to have the rooster busy, even though I haven't heard h*im crow *in weeks.


*Every time you mention this it always seems "right" to me, but I couldn't remember why. It would seem that the old noggin is working better today because I do remember today. When I had quail set up for breeding and nesting, my male also stopped crowing so much until it was hardly at all. The extra males in another pen crowed their fool heads off; all the time.*

*At first, I, like you, thought something was wrong. The eggs hatched so nothing was wrong. As to why your eggs didn't hatch, I remember that you said he was sick and that would cause him to not mate or be sterile for a time. It hardly matters now as you will soon have many males to pick from! Curious. What are you going to do with all those extra males?*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Danged if I know about the extra males. If I have plenty of females it might work out OK. I had a couple of males in the pen before with ten females and they got along fine.

Yeah, there was something odd going on with him. I thought for sure I was going to find him dead one morning but he kept going. Then one morning there was a crow. You know, he's about three years old now.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*My guess is that cortunix roosters crow to attract hens and when they have hens the crowing is more infrequent.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Huh, there just might be validity to it. Considering there was quite a bit of crowing going on when there were two.

Oh boy, this could get interesting. In the next couple of days I'll be out there cleaning their pen. I'll try to get a head count on how many boys there are.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

_*If you were closer I'd offer to buy a tuxedo male (are male quail called roosters?).

I asked google and it said roo or cock; rooster.*_


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's what the guy that got me started called them. So, since he's raised them for years I didn't question the usage.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

danathome said:


> *My guess is that cortunix roosters crow to attract hens and when they have hens the crowing is more infrequent.*


Agreed.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Huh, there just might be validity to it. Considering there was quite a bit of crowing going on when there were two.
> 
> Oh boy, this could get interesting. In the next couple of days I'll be out there cleaning their pen. I'll try to get a head count on how many boys there are.


There will be crowing.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poultry Judge said:


> There will be crowing.


Any time now. The littles have grown quite a bit.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ok, either that time is now or the adult crowed before the sun was up this morning.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*I'm waiting for mine to crow too. The woman I got them from lives fairly close so if they are all one sex I should be able to get what I need.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have no idea when they're old enough to start crowing. They were fully feathered when I got them but still needed some supplemental heat at night.

Which quail did you get? Did I forget? (probably)


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I know their is a movie that has to do with a man trying to get bonsai trees..


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I have no idea when they're old enough to start crowing. They were fully feathered when I got them but still needed some supplemental heat at night.
> 
> Which quail did you get? Did I forget? (probably)


*They start crowing at 5 to 6 weeks of age. I bought 5 pied quail about the same age as yours.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How can you tell they're pied? Is it the difference with mine being a dark color?

So mine might be old enough to crow then. I need to see when I posted I got them. OK, it hasn't been three weeks yet so they are probably knocking on the door for crowing.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*A pied bird has patches of white; yellow too, in cockatiels. "Light pied"=small patches and "heavy" pied=large patches.*










*My quail are much bigger now-pied. Your Tuxedo quail would be considered pied.*

Our quail should be crowing within two weeks.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

First, that baby is really calm in your hands. That's nice.

That's just the opposite of mine. Mine are less white and a lot more dark.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*That picture was taken the day I got them. They are close to the mature size now, but have remained very calm. This is a good thing in that tame, calm birds are more likely to brood their eggs in captivity.*


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Are they're differen't types of quails if you get what I mean?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A heck of a lot more than I knew until I got them and learned more about them. Bobwhites are Quail. 

I'm struggling here yet. Not enough coffee. Dan will know more about them since he's had them in the past.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> Are they're differen't types of quails if you get what I mean?


Yes there are different species of quail; button, bobwhite, scaled, gambles, cortunix, and more


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

See Animals, he had to show off his vast knowledge. At least someone knows. I didn't come close to thinking of the others even though I knew about most of them. 

Too early I guess.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Mountain quail and valley quail and... I'm very sure that google would give at least a dozen more species. I've been listing common names and, depending where you are, that common name changes, like cortunix are Japanese are common are pharoah are...*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I thought pharaoh was a type of coturnix.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I thought pharaoh was a type of coturnix.


*Yes, they are the same specie, but different type. Pharaoh is used for cortunix that come from northern Africa and surrounding areas. While there might be small differences cortunix and pharaoh are the same species as is Japanese.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ack, never mind that I said anything. My brain is spinning.

What I know is they're cute as all get out. You should see them I bring them lettuce. Fun time.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Ack, never mind that I said anything. My brain is spinning.
> 
> What I know is they're cute as all get out. You should see them I bring them lettuce. Fun time.


*I'll do that today and see how they react.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You won't see the same reaction I get for a few times. When they see it they're jumping up, when it goes low enough they're hitting my hands. Once it's laying down they go nuts. 

And they do like chickens, maybe not as much but one will run off and another will steal the little morsel and run off with it. But mine have a hundred square feet to do that in.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dan, just for you. I cut the lettuce in a wedge and set it down. With so many they get a half head to tear into. That was a couple of minutes after I gave it to them so the initial frenzy was over. Kind of.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*We have leaf lettuce growing in the garden for the birds. I'm surprised the roos are not crowing as they certainly look old enough. You'll be getting eggs soon.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They appear to be going through another molt. I'm seeing a lot of loose feathers on some of them.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> They appear to be going through another molt. I'm seeing a lot of loose feathers on some of them.


*Some of my birds are molting too; probably the hot weather we've been having. I could see a few males in your pictures-those that are the normal coloring.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've been so busy with stuff I haven't taken a serious look yet. I'll be starting on their pen in the morning. I'll try to get a decent idea then.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> Yes there are different species of quail; button, bobwhite, scaled, gambles, cortunix, and more


Wow, I guess you learn something new every day.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Dan, just for you. I cut the lettuce in a wedge and set it down. With so many they get a half head to tear into. That was a couple of minutes after I gave it to them so the initial frenzy was over. Kind of.
> View attachment 41043
> 
> View attachment 41044


Wow, so much quail everywhere. 🤪


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Animals45 said:


> Wow, so much quail everywhere. 🤪


And they're a riot to have around. Of course that can't free range or they'd all take off.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> And they're a riot to have around. Of course that can't free range or they'd all take off.


Haha! Can quail fly? Sorry I haven't owned quail before and was curious! Sorry if im bothering.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Until I needed a companion for my last remaining hen and she wasn't at all happy with my choice, that's how I ended up with quail. Since I had the Guineas I knew their feed requirements. But I didn't know if they roosted or not. They don't.

They sort of kind of fly. For short distances. They do this hop thing and will fly a few feet.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Until I needed a companion for my last remaining hen and she wasn't at all happy with my choice, that's how I ended up with quail. Since I had the Guineas I knew their feed requirements. But I didn't know if they roosted or not. They don't.
> 
> They sort of kind of fly. For short distances. They do this hop thing and will fly a few feet.


Haha! Cute! I looked up quail and they're really pretty! Especially the ones with the little feather that sticks out of their head.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dan probably know but that might be a Chukar.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Dan probably know but that might be a Chukar.


I think it's a gambel quail if you wanna look it up on google real fast.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*A riot-yes, and fun, and easy to care for, entertaining.*


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> I think it's a gambel quail if you wanna look it up on google real fast.


*Yes. Quail can and do fly. Wild cortunix are migratory. When cortunix were released here, in the USA, everything looked hopeful until the birds tried to migrate and ended dying when they flew out over the ocean.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This is bad. I'm laughing. Not too bright with that move.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Cortunix forgot to get in line when brain were being handed out.*


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> *Yes. Quail can and do fly. Wild cortunix are migratory. When cortunix were released here, in the USA, everything looked hopeful until the birds tried to migrate and ended dying when they flew out over the ocean.*


Oh, Wow..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Got quite a bit of crowing going on in the quail pen this morning.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Got quite a bit of crowing going on in the quail pen this morning.


Ahh.. Haha!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Maybe you all know, maybe you don't. I've been working on the quail pen the past two days. It's slow going. 

Because the quail won't leave me alone to work. They love the rake. They're right there checking every spec I rake. When I'm shoveling they're jumping on the shovel digging through what's in there. Then the others are at my feet. I kicked one yesterday not knowing it was in between my feet. 

Even the adults are getting in on the act.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*I hope you don't have more males than hens; 50/50 would be bad enough!*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I told myself I needed to check but the perpetual motions machines are making that impossible. And this cleaning going on is making it worse.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Perpetual motion is right! Every time I try for a picture they are either moving or behind something. My problem today is being licked by goats when I'm trying to work outside. It kind of creeps me out. Why? I really have no idea; just does*.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They like the salt on your body. 

Are you afraid they might try to take real taste with their teeth?

I'll tell you what, I don't look forward to trying to round them up. 55 is a lot of fast little birds to be wrestling with. 

I might need to get a net.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*A net is what I use. I have two nets; one small and one large. When possible I catch birds at night without the net. I lost a silkie rooster last year when it got so tangled in the net that it took too long to get the bird free.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So, I wasn't far off the mark about getting one. I'd like one that isn't for fishing. Something with finer netting.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Think butterfly net or large minnow net. It was a fishing net the silkie got tangled up in; not good.
;*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I had one of those for my guineas, it's why I want something other than a fishing net. Imagine untangling and adult Guinea.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I can imagine. It was/is a pain to untangle the turkeys; actually turkey as two are tame. And the peafowl-OMG!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I cut the helmet on one bird once. That's why I don't want the larger fishing net. They can get injured too easily. 

Who makes a net big enough to catch turkeys and peafowl?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

That I don't know. I rarely have to catch the bigger birds and when I do, it's after dark. Check online.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So you've never used a net to catch them. You're just imagining how bad it would be and glad you don't have to? Here I am wanting the first hand story on that happening.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> So you've never used a net to catch them. You're just imagining how bad it would be and glad you don't have to? Here I am wanting the first hand story on that happening.


*Yes, I have used a net; a fishing net. Not an experience I want to repeat, especially with the peafowl. It was harder to untangle them than to catch them. At the time I was frantic that they would be injured before I could get them from the net. I hope NEVER to have to catch them again!*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's why I want to find something finer for the quail so I don't hurt them. I hate hurting anything. 

OK, almost got the quail pen licked. Went out at 5:30 and got to it. One more bag of shavings and some rearrangement of stuff and it's done.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Yeah! I need to get busy and make a breeding pen for a pair of quail to see if they will brood and raise young; hopefully I will have a pair.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Done, done, finally done. 

LOL I don't try. I just let them do what they're going to do. 

Although I might still have an issue with too many males.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*And I'm hoping for a rooster! If they don't brood I will hatch a few under the serama. There is some speculation that quail raised naturally may be more prone to brooding and rearing chicks. The one cortunix I had brood had been raised by a serama hen. An interesting idea and inquiring minds want to know.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There is that. You've got all those hens that are so accommodating. 

I've noticed the Tuxedos are very different in personality of the others. They are not quite as inquisitive. More wild. This morning I had to pick one up because it got behind the wire in front of the pen door. The thing screamed like a little girl. The Pharaohs never do that.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Like different breeds of chickens and how some breeds are very different in personality.*


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

danathome said:


> *Think butterfly net or large minnow net. It was a fishing net the silkie got tangled up in; not good.
> ;*


That would be good. I still never had much luck catching my quail.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This is where I'm a bit confused on them. You said yours are pied and that the Tuxedos are pieds. But not really. So how does that work?

Are yours the same way personality wise?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poultry Judge said:


> That would be good. I still never had much luck catching my quail.


So many of mine are so tame now, I might be able to pick most of them up without a whole lot of chasing. 

Except for the Tuxedos.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> This is where I'm a bit confused on them. You said yours are pied and that the Tuxedos are pieds. But not really. So how does that work?
> 
> Are yours the same way personality wise?


*Tuxedos are pied. Yes, their personalities seem to be the same. Mine are also tame to the point where I can just reach in and pick them up. My previous quail were not like that, but like PJs.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So, you have Tuxedos? Do you see what I'm trying to understand?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Tuxedo is describing a cortunix that is black (or nearly so) and white as though it is wearing a tux. Pied just means a bird that has white patches where there normally isn't white. Mine are pied, but not tuxedo as they are brown and white; normal color with patches of white.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It still makes no sense to me. But I get it, I have black and white birds. You have brown and white. From the sounds of it your brown and whites behave more like my Pharaohs.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Think of it this way; tuxedo is a breed and pied is a coloration, like d'Uccle is a breed name and mille fleur is a color and pattern. Yes, it does sound like my pieds are like your pharoah.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Do you know how your birds became pied? Where they crossed to a white variety?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Yes to begin with. Then as long as pied are paired together the offspring will be pied. The coloration is recessive. So if I use these birds for breeding 100% of the chicks will be pied. Like the woman's quail that I bought from. All the quail in her pictures were pied.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, that makes perfect sense. This could get interesting with my two different varieties if anyone goes broody.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Like cross breeding chickens-fun to see what you get.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*I got my quail pen in place yesterday. Now to make it quail friendly with sticks, branches, rocks, and hay. I put it in a place, on the ground, where weeds and grass can grow up through the bottom. I picked a spot that doesn't flood; should say a place where the flooding water never got deep enough to kill a bird. Even so, I plan on putting stuff in the cage in such a way the quail will have a safe haven from the water.*

*I vent sexed the biggest and smallest of my quail; a pair. Still no crowing.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I hadn't thought about branches. I might have to go get some of those. 

They've got lots of hidey holes, things to climb on and a flake of hay that will disappear into the shavings in a few days.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Oak branches-the leaves stay on longer even after they dry.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not even sure I have Oaks that are low enough for me to get a branch from. I'll have to look. 

I forgot, they also have two sand pans. One is for dust bathing, the other is wet for cooling off. I've seen as many as six in the dusting pan at time.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*I may use artificial plastic plants; washable and stay nice looking-yes, I'm going that route. They do love a good dust bath!

They started crowing this morning.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's actually a good idea on the fake plants. I won't do it since I've got so much space in that pen I'd have to have a lot of fake plants. 

OK, he's heading there now. Growing up. Let's hope he does better than my boy at fertilizing eggs.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*I'm going to pick out a pair to put in the pen I got ready. Then sell the other three if someone wants to buy them; with luck they will be a trio.*


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I hadn't thought about branches. I might have to go get some of those.
> 
> They've got lots of hidey holes, things to climb on and a flake of hay that will disappear into the shavings in a few days.


It's amazing how quickly they break down the hay.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poultry Judge said:


> It's amazing how quickly they break down the hay.


They really do. I gave up putting hay on they're tunnel. They'd just climb it and bury it in the shavings. I was looking at what I gave them the other day and it's almost buried. I think I'm going to quit doing that.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

danathome said:


> *I'm going to pick out a pair to put in the pen I got ready. Then sell the other three if someone wants to buy them; with luck they will be a trio.*


Isn't that taking a big chance if you lose either one in the pair?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Of the five only one is a rooster. I've set up the pair in a cage of their own. Robin-any eggs yet from the new birds?*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't know. The older girls are still laying.

There was a crow out of one of the younger birds yesterday. And it's chest wasn't rust colored.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*I guess we will both be waiting for eggs. Any plans for your eggs?*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nope. If someone goes broody then I'll let them sit on them. Otherwise they'll just be disposed of.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*I boil and feed back to the birds.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

As you can tell I don't even do that much. If I step on one they gather around to eat the contents.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Remember the query I sent out about buying some of some guy's quail? Well, somehow I came home with everything he had. Something over 50.
> 
> I was very disturbed to discover that one by two wire will not hold small quail in. As fast I as I'd catch them more would get out. Went and got a big cage and of course it's one by two wire. Wrapped it in fiberglass screen to keep the little farts in.
> 
> As soon as the sweat quits rolling I need to go out and add more security.


Are quails like chickens?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

danathome said:


> *I boil and feed back to the birds.*


That's what I do too.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

lovely_chooks said:


> Are quails like chickens?


No not really. Quail have to be kept contained or they leave as fast as they can. Chickens are more human friendly. And will visit. Quail don't.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> No not really. Quail have to be kept contained or they leave as fast as they can. Chickens are more human friendly. And will visit. Quail don't.


Indeed, the quail do not come back to visit.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> No not really. Quail have to be kept contained or they leave as fast as they can. Chickens are more human friendly. And will visit. Quail don't.


So they will run away if they can


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Eating raw egg can lead to egg eating; even in quail if it's a frequent occurrence.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Like I care. I have over 50 quail. I'm in no hurry to hatch any more and I'm not interested in going into business selling them.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Did anyone know that quail can hiss? The first couple of times I heard it I started looking for a snake. 

I think it's the Tuxedos that are doing it but it's really weird to hear.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Like I care. I have over 50 quail. I'm in no hurry to hatch any more and I'm not interested in going into business selling them.


*I figured as much, but thought it a good point for others to know. That is why I did not make my post directed at just one person.*


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Did anyone know that quail can hiss? The first couple of times I heard it I started looking for a snake.
> 
> I think it's the Tuxedos that are doing it but it's really weird to hear.


News to me; never heard a quail hiss.

This is what my five look like; like tuxedo, but brown instead of black.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's actually quite pretty. I wonder if any of mine go broody again if I'll have that happen with the mix of varieties I have.

It's really weird sounding. It usually happens when it's treat time. Which reminds me, it's lettuce time.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> *That's actually quite pretty.* I wonder if any of mine go broody again if I'll have that happen with the mix of varieties I have.*No and yes. No on eggs from a paired normal and pied/tuxeo cross. Yes to a pairing of two tuxedos or tuxedo to pied or tuxedo to normal with a hidden pied/tuxedo gene.*
> 
> It's really weird sounding. It usually happens when it's treat time. Which reminds me, it's lettuce time.


*I thought so. Had they been just the normal coloration I wouldn't have bought them.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That white does enhance them. White seems to enhance almost any solid color. 

What I noticed about the Tuxedos is that they appear softer feathered than the Pharaohs.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*As an aside-the serama hen has accepted the strange looking quail eggs. I usually have to put a white egg with the quail eggs to keep the broody hen interested. I wanted to see if this hen would brood without the white dummy egg so I could put another quail egg under her and it seems she has. I figure if she's still brooding them in the morning, then all is well and good.*

*Some hens in the past have either abandoned the quail eggs or pushed them aside. Using the white dummy egg has worked each time.*


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> That white does enhance them. White seems to enhance almost any solid color.
> 
> What I noticed about the Tuxedos is that they appear softer feathered than the Pharaohs.


*I have never seen a tuxedo quail except in pictures.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I wonder what they see those eggs as. It would be interesting to know. They must think there's something wrong.

Had you not told me they were Tuxedos I wouldn't even know I had them. They are bit more skittish than the Pharaohs.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> That's actually quite pretty. I wonder if any of mine go broody again if I'll have that happen with the mix of varieties I have.
> 
> It's really weird sounding. It usually happens when it's treat time. Which reminds me, it's lettuce time.


Do you have chickens? All I hear is you having quail?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not anymore. My last chicken died at ten years old a few months ago. She's the reason I have quail. She was alone after another died at ten and needed company. She liked the quail.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Not anymore. My last chicken died at ten years old a few months ago. She's the reason I have quail. She was alone after another died at ten and needed company. She liked the quail.


Are you getting more chickens


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nope. I sold out my breeding flock twelve years ago. I only kept the birds that were a different breed and the Silkies that were special to me.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I wonder what they see those eggs as. It would be interesting to know. They must think there's something wrong.
> *Yes, I often wonder about what they're thinking on different events of the day.*
> Had you not told me they were Tuxedos I wouldn't even know I had them. They are bit *more skittish *than the Pharaohs.


*If they're all that way I think I will avoid them. I like being able to pick them up and have them stand on my palm. Yesterday, when I collected the quail eggs, one of the hens came right to the nest and got in the way of picking up the eggs; like she was trying to stop me.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL That's too cute. Leave my nest alone!!! 

I've got too many to hand tame them. But there is a difference between the two varieties when it comes to me being around them. Some of the pharaohs I can scoop up, not so with the tuxedos.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*I had thought that as my five matured they would revert and become like the skittish quail of the past; that didn't happen, so it seems I bought a calm, docile strain. That makes them more likely to brood if they have the instinct for it. My experimental pair have seven eggs this morning. With all this rain and humidity I was forced to clean their cage. Doing so, with the buttons and cortunix of the past, usually was enough to cause the hens to abandon any nest going. I was careful not to disturb the eggs, but I had to change hay bedding to straw bedding. With all the damp, the hay molded badly; straw won't do so as bad. If the hen lays egg number eight in her nest area I will know my cleaning didn't bother her. They did not seem upset with the cleaning as I had to push them aside to get the corners cleaned out. They're an interesting pair to watch. I'm hoping, if the hen does brood, I'll be able to leave the roo in the cage as he is not as aggressive as the quail roos I had before that drove the hens off the nest until I removed them.*
*
In nature, quail males help to rear the chicks. I'm not positive if that applies to cortunix; something to research.

I'm hatching some of the quail eggs under a serama to see if they will be broody birds should the ones I have fail to nest. In discussion on BYC it was speculated that quail reared naturally may be more inclined to hatch chicks of their own. Since the trio haven't sold I think I will take one hen of the trio and put her in with the serama. Both hens of the trio are sharing a nest and that has pitfalls with any specie. Having two pair with a nest would be more conclusive as to results than just one pair. I was surprised, this morning, that the trio hens laid in the same nest area even after taking their eggs yesterday.

I find these "experiments" enjoyable to do. I certainly don't need more quail. They are a good specie for this sort of thing as they are easy to care for and inexpensive to feed. This spring has been the pits. I have done nothing about the serama next generation, there's only one breeding pen being used, and no fun cross breeding projects of any kind. That month of sickness and weeks of recovery sure have spoiled any plans I had for the birds.

Thank you, Robin, for sharing your time with us/me by reading these posts and responding. Being home bound, I don't get the chance to talk with people much. You are making life better for a lot of people when you take the time to respond and share. I wish there were more people who had quail to chat with about them. *


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Actually I'm an accidental quail owner. Having had to make accomodations for the single hen. Most of what I know now came from you. 

I've seen some half hearted nest making. I'm really not expecting them to do much for the rest of the year.

That's why I didn't use hay with my birds. The mold issues. But now they're chopping straw up so it's not anywhere near what I'm used to.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Actually I'm an accidental quail owner. Having had to make accomodations for the single hen. Most of what I know now came from you.
> 
> I've seen some half hearted nest making. I'm really not expecting them to do much for the rest of the year.
> 
> That's why I didn't use hay with my birds. The mold issues. But now they're chopping straw up so it's not anywhere near what I'm used to.


*Our straw here isn't chopped up any more than the hay, just a lot drier and oat grass; I think. On the farm in WI growing up, we baled the oats after they were combined.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's about useless now with what they're doing with it here. I think it's to make it more compact for transport.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> It's about useless now with what they're doing with it here. I think it's to make it more compact for transport.


Probably run through a chopper.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's what it looks like. Wish they'd stop. Can you picture 50# bales of straw?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Nope. I sold out my breeding flock twelve years ago. I only kept the birds that were a different breed and the Silkies that were special to me.


Get more silkies?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> That's what it looks like. Wish they'd stop. Can you picture 50# bales of straw?


I still use the hay in the coop and run, about a wheelbarrow a week. It is from the horse hay bales made very tightly with a new New Holland baler, they average fifteen to sixteen hundred pounds now. It is however very clean horse hay. The birds still tear it up no problem but now like the straw, which they instantly destroy.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nope, I'm out of chickens. The last of what I kept died a couple of months ago.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poultry Judge said:


> I still use the hay in the coop and run, about a wheelbarrow a week. It is from the horse hay bales made very tightly with a new New Holland baler, they average fifteen to sixteen hundred pounds now. It is however very clean horse hay. The birds still tear it up no problem but now like the straw, which they instantly destroy.


You're talking round bales. I'd have a problem picking one of those up. 

My chickens loved the straw to dig through. It was great to toss out in their runs.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> You're talking round bales. I'd have a problem picking one of those up.
> 
> My chickens loved the straw to dig through. It was great to toss out in their runs.


As I get older, it's hard even rolling/unrolling them in the loft, which is the only part done by hand.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL I'd have no chance of rolling one of those puppies. Chances are I'd get it started and then it'd come back and roll over top of me.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> LOL I'd have no chance of rolling one of those puppies. Chances are I'd get it started and then it'd come back and roll over top of me.


As long as the bale was baled correctly, they unroll straight and you can make really nice flakes for the horses.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Luckily while I still had horses the square bales were readily available.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*I thought this might be of interest if it comes through OK.

Tried to attach a file from my desktop-didn't work.*


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Second effort.
A research project on getting domestic cortunix to breed in captivity.*

*NESTING AND PARENTAL BEHAVIOR IN DOMESTIC ...*
https://sora.unm.edu › sites › files › journals › auk


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That was an interesting read. I did see some of those behaviors when mine built the nest. I didn't notice any one male staying close to her while she was on the nest though.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> That was an interesting read. I did see some of those behaviors when mine built the nest. I didn't notice any one male staying close to her while she was on the nest though.


*Didn't you have just the one male? I found the article interesting and very much the same as what I remember when I had the one quail brood and hatch.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You're right, I did. I forgot about that.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*I had to clean both pens. With the pen that had hay switched to straw, the hen deserted her nest and is now just dropping the eggs wherever. The other pen had straw and after cleaning the straw was replaced, that hen has continued laying in her nest. She now has 5 eggs. So, on a limited basis, it would seem that if I keep with the same bedding, the quail are not unduly upset. The extra hen put with the serama has stopped laying eggs.*


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*The serama hen given 10 quail eggs has accepted and is well taking care of the eggs as though they were regular serama eggs. When another serama goes broody, I'm going to give her quail eggs too. The serama eggs are hatching better in the incubator so serama eggs are going in the 'bator; I think it's the weather why the results are so poor under the hens.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm giving serious consideration to gathering all of the males up, decided who to keep and turn the rest out. Kind of sort of. 

I don't really want them nesting, I don't need more.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

It's unfortunate that you don't know someone that might want them. Ever eat quail? Tastes alright but hardly worth the effort to kill and clean them. If they were bigger...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I probably could give the excess males to someone for processing. First I have to decide to do that. 

Sorting will wait until morning because it's just too hot out there now.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I probably could give the excess males to someone for processing. First I have to decide to do that.
> 
> Sorting will wait until morning because it's just too hot out there now.


I’ve never seen quails


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I probably could give the excess males to someone for processing. First I have to decide to do that.
> 
> Sorting will wait until morning because it's just too hot out there now.


or turn them loose...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, that's been rattling around in my head too. I know I have Bobwhites in the wild here. And any that escaped the pen are out there somewhere if they survived. It's actually the one I'm leaning towards.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Here's what I've done so far. I caught a bunch of the males and put them in the Guinea pen. I did let them out but they didn't go anywhere. In a day or two I'll leave the Guinea pen door open so they can leave if they decide to. Otherwise the Guinea pen is their new digs.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

lovely_chooks said:


> I’ve never seen quails











*Pied cortunix quail.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, we're at a feel like of 115. Time to go hose down the poultry pens. 

It's interesting, many of the quail don't move away from the water hitting them. It must feel good. Tomorrow I'll have to do the wet sand pan again.

Oh, the water hits them because I'm actually wetting the outside of their pen for them to hunker down in.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I noticed quite a few of the birds congregating around when I have the garden hose going. This chick hatched under my smallest serama hen yesterday; disappointing as it was the only one to hatch.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

But one did hatch. It's been a challenging year for everything so that little one is special.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> But one did hatch. It's been a challenging year for everything so that little one is special.


It certainly has. Another tiny hen is to hatch more at the end of the week. You do recognize the chick?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No, you hatch too many for me to keep track.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> No, you hatch too many for me to keep track.


Quail!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's a quail baby? They look just like tiny chicks.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> That's a quail baby? They look just like tiny chicks.


Yes. It sure does look like a serama chick in the picture.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You would know that better than me since I've never had Seramas. And I've never hatched Quail.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

About the only damage was the cover to the quail blew off. The birds are fine but their nest is ruined and they will have to start anew. We were really fortunate last night. When the only damage is a nest of eggs...Thank you God and Mother Nature!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Too bad it was the quail, chickens you could just give them new nest material.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Too bad it was the quail, chickens you could just give them new nest material.


Yes. I did leave everything as is just in case the hen would put everything back the way it was; very doubtful-we'll see in the morning.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I decided to turn the quail loose into the wild so the past two days I opened their pen door. A few came out but didn't leave.

The second day more came out, a couple may have left. But the problem was several headed into the front yard. The front yard is Maisey's and that didn't go well. She caught four of them yesterday. I got them away from her but now I need to decide how to handle that if I want them to out into the wild.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

That is going to be tough. As you know.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I should have done this earlier or before I got her. It just never occurred to me that they would cross the driveway to head into the front yard. There's all sorts of cover and grazing all around and behind their pen but noooo, they head for the front yard.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I decided to turn the quail loose into the wild so the past two days I opened their pen door. A few came out but didn't leave.
> 
> The second day more came out, a couple may have left. But the problem was several headed into the front yard. The front yard is Maisey's and that didn't go well. She caught four of them yesterday. I got them away from her but now I need to decide how to handle that if I want them to out into the wild.


I wish I were closer as I'd have liked the tuxedo quail, but, oh well. Did you offer them on craigslist? I can understand wanting to be rid of them; just would have been better for someone to have taken them.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I should have done this earlier or before I got her. It just never occurred to me that they would cross the driveway to head into the front yard. There's all sorts of cover and grazing all around and behind their pen but noooo, they head for the front yard.


Why did you let your quail in the wild they will get eaten by predators


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I should have done this earlier or before I got her. It just never occurred to me that they would cross the driveway to head into the front yard. There's all sorts of cover and grazing all around and behind their pen but noooo, they head for the front yard.


I can't keep the peafowl or turkeys out of the front yard, they always seem to go where you don't want them to.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

The cortunix quail that are kept in pens are far removed from their wild cousins. They lack some of the instincts for survival as shown by your dog being able to catch four of them. It is likely they can't fly far. Mine have gotten out and they definitely can not fly more than a few feet. It was an easy matter to pick them up and return them to their cage. For the little while they were out, my bigger birds and dogs ran to grab and bully. The quail simply sat there making no effort to get away. I do hope you can find someone to take them.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I decided to turn the quail loose into the wild so the past two days I opened their pen door. A few came out but didn't leave.
> 
> The second day more came out, a couple may have left. But the problem was several headed into the front yard. The front yard is Maisey's and that didn't go well. She caught four of them yesterday. I got them away from her but now I need to decide how to handle that if I want them to out into the wild.


Four? Dang.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She was like a bullet when she went after them. But all are OK and back in the pen. 

I had three more show back up this morning so they're back in the pen.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

If the shipping weren't so high, I'd try to beg the tuxedos from you. I am quite sure shipping is more than the quail are worth. I just now tried to find it online but with no results.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I wouldn't ship live birds with this virus. There's been too many bad outcomes shipping live birds the past two years.

What I can do is separate the tuxedos out. Wait for a while then collect their eggs. Then you just might end up with the tuxedos you want.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

That would take quite a bit of time as it would be the same as with chickens; thirty days until fertility is assured. Knowing you want to be rid of them is what prevented me from asking before and it would be unfair of me to ask it of you now.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Robin, I'd appreciate it if you could get rid of "Serama King". Just not me.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

danathome said:


> That would take quite a bit of time as it would be the same as with chickens; thirty days until fertility is assured. Knowing you want to be rid of them is what prevented me from asking before and it would be unfair of me to ask it of you now.


If it was a problem, I wouldn't have offered. As it is, with them going into the front yard I won't be turning them out. They're here until the end.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> If it was a problem, I wouldn't have offered. As it is, with them going into the front yard I won't be turning them out. They're here until the end.


Then, yes, I would like that. If there's any variation in color, pick those that have the darkest black and the whitest white to separate out for breeding. Should you change your mind it would be OK.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

lovely_chooks said:


> Cant you get rid of it yourself


No. If I could, it would have been gone long ago. And thank you, Robin.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The countdown begins today. I'll mark the calendar for when I should begin to collect but will depend on you to remind me. 

I've got stuff coming at me from 14 different directions.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> The countdown begins today. I'll mark the calendar for when I should begin to collect but will depend on you to remind me.
> 
> I've got stuff coming at me from 14 different directions.


What countdown?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm sending some quail eggs to @danathome in the near future. 

He wants some Tuxedos but mine have been in with Pharaohs so I need to make sure they are pure Tuxedo so I'm tossing eggs for a month before collecting his.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Off topic but I think I have the best profile picture here.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Off topic but I think I have the best profile picture here.


Hmm.. Kinda bragging isn't it? But you do have a nice profile picture.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Hmm.. Kinda bragging isn't it? But you do have a nice profile picture.





Animals45 said:


> Hmm.. Kinda bragging isn't it? But you do have a nice profile picture.


Yes I indeed have the finest profile picture.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Yes I indeed have the finest profile picture.


Hmm, I have the best profile picture on here also. 😏


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Hmm, I have the best profile picture on here also.


I can’t tell what it is though


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> The countdown begins today. I'll mark the calendar for when I should begin to collect but will depend on you to remind me.
> 
> I've got stuff coming at me from 14 different directions.


I will mark the 1st day of collection on the calendar and remind you when the time comes; Oct. 29th. I kept a pair from my first five; pretty obvious they're not going to brood. I also have three of their chicks that were hatched and raised by the serama. I wish to find out if that makes a difference. The one cortunix hen I had brood had been raised by a serama hen.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> I can’t tell what it is though


You can't? It's a chick..


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> You can't? It's a chick..


I see.. oh yeah. But mine is >


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> I see.. oh yeah. But mine is >


Your phone must have really small zoom for whatever you get on. Might want to zoom in some more to see that your looking at everything correctly.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Your phone must have really small zoom for whatever you get on. Might want to zoom in some more to see that your looking at everything correctly.


I know I saw


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

@danathome I've been watching the quail. There isn't any breeding going on with the Tuxedos. I don't know what's up with that because the Pharaohs haven't slowed down. And egg laying has greatly reduced.


----------

